# My first attempt at a target box



## gary61 (Aug 22, 2018)

Here it is, weeks in the making, more nails and screws than it took to build my house.

I made it big enough enough so I (hopefully) can't miss the box, made it so I can set multi targets.

I have 2 metal poles running along the length at the top, one for the "ball stopper" and the other to hang targets from.

I put a hole in the bottom, this will allow the ammo to fall through and be collected ina box underneath.

I put an old shower curtain in at the end, not really sure why lol.

The wood was free as some left over pallets after bulidingmy shed, the poles were from an old gazebo, and the t.shirts were just old ones out the attic.

It may not win any beauty prizes but I am happy for my first time.

I would do if a different way or make this one so the top lifts off.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Solid and big enough to present multiple targets. I like that.

How will you retrieve the ammos?


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Solid and big enough to present multiple targets. I like that.
> 
> How will you retrieve the ammos?


Read the content. Very interesting ammo collection method.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That's a quality box there and as a fellow irn bru swigger they make the best targets 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice catchbox. I recently (finally) made a dedicated box - but yours is much much cooler.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good looking catch box there.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I like it! You just reminded me that I have to make a dedicated catch box too.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That thing looks very robust and looks like it should serve you well for quite some time. Nice work!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice build *gary61, ..... *but, you may have some trouble keeping the dog out of it 

As for the *removable top* idea; Why not a couple of *hinges* at the back and a stick to prop it up when changing your targets - (just my 2 cents worth  )


----------



## gary61 (Aug 22, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Nice build *gary61, ..... *but, you may have some trouble keeping the dog out of it
> 
> As for the *removable top* idea; Why not a couple of *hinges* at the back and a stick to prop it up when changing your targets - (just my 2 cents worth  )


I was thinking about the hinges, and doing some sort of front as we get a lot of cats and a few fox's

Thanks for the feedback mate


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

My catchbox is more of a catch A-frame... but actually while shooting stray feral cats will get in it.

Materials are as follows:
Rubber door mat, 2 hinges, an old towel, a metal skewer,scrap 2x2's and 2x4's.
The small portable is a laundry jug.

Your Catchbox is amazing.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow that is a solid looking catch box. Beats my rubber maid container in spades


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Instead of starting another catch box post, I thought I would add to this one. I make some targets out of body putty spreaders for my spinners. I used two rubber tarp straps to hang a small rod so I could attach my spinning targets, to lessen the impact, besides it spinning. I figure it can't hurt to try to make my targets last longer.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

That's a sharp looking box! You could probably lob bowling balls at it without too much damage! Makes me want to make one...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Those body filler spreaders are super tough, I made some after I saw you post about it. they have a good sound to them when you hittem' good


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like to change target heights, that’s why I make them so tall. I can also fold it up and hang it on the shop wall. Thanks for your replies


----------

